# Beginner setup



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

I am looking to get my dad a set up for redfish and need some advise. It really wont get used but a few times a year most likely so I can't really justify the high dollar rods and such. Right now I plan on getting a Ross Flyrise 4 and okuma SLV 8 weight. I realize that is skimping on the rod quite a bit but I think it will do us for the time being. I guess my real question is what flyline, backing, leader etc should I be looking at to fill the reel? Most fishing will be done from the boat.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Any quality 8WF line will do. I like Airflo, a lot of guys like Scientific Angler or Rio. I only buy lines with welded loops because I'm lazy like that. Also, if you're going to be fishing mostly warmer months, go with a tropical line. But I will tell you tropical lines do not do well in cooler temps. As far as backing, 200 yards of 20 pound Dacron will handle any red you're likely to run into on the Texas flats. 

Leaders. I shouldn't even touch this lol. Too many opinions of what works. I tend to go simple, very simple, 9 foot long, two sections, maybe 6 ft of 30 pound and 3ft of 14 pound hard mason. On your leaders, DEFINITELY go with a perfection loop at the base of your leader to make a loop-to-loop leader to fly line connection. Super easy to tie and makes changing leaders out simple.

And you're right not to spend a lot on a reel, it's just not needed for reds.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Appreciate it, what knot for the leader sections? Use perfection loop often already on other gear, albright for leader connections work?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I tend to use blood knots to connect my leader sectons.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

What temp range would you switch from tropical lines or not? Sorry, I'm sure these questions have been answered many times over but I have been searching some as well.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Answered my own question, go figure the flyline manufacturer actually recommends a temp range


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

JKD said:


> What temp range would you switch from tropical lines or not? Sorry, I'm sure these questions have been answered many times over but I have been searching some as well.


I start noticing it late in the fall when we may launch the skiff in the morning with air temps in the low 50s. The line will have more of set in it, more coils. It's not unusable, just can get a little frustrating.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Some good info already provided. I prefer a 9' tapered leader, mono is typically fine. Most leaders come with a perfection loop tied on the butt end, just attach it to the loop on the fly line to make a loop-to-loop connection. An inexpensive reel will work long enough in the salt to determine if he likes the sport, maybe forever if he takes care of it. For the most part, the reel just holds the fly line (for average size redfish anyway).


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

I agree with Stuart on going simple with the leader. Though I sometimes use a tapered leader. You can get a nice taper leader from Cabela's (climate)in four packs for ~$8. Much cheaper than the fancy florocarbon. As for lines Orvis has a line in their Clearwater series that is a very good beginer/casual user, and the price is right $39.
Also if you dad is not a proficent caster you may want to step up to a 9wt. It's not that much heavier but will allow him to handle the wind better. Just my $.02


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

He will definitely need all the help he can get out of the gate casting wise. Thanks for the heads up on the 9wt and really appreciate the input from everyone.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I have gotten fly line from Bass Pro Shop that is their brand, it is very reasonably priced and it works and holds up great. They also have some nice large arbor reels that are great. FTU has a nice machined reel that really impressed me and they are at a good price point. On saltwater rods I like a stiff flex, you can look at cheaper rods and compare them in the 8 weight class and try to pick out a stiffer not so spongy one. You also might want to consider a 9 weight due to the wind factor and the fly size. Also X2 on blood knots and tapered leaders. The surgeon knots tend to break off.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Those SLV's are a great reel for the price. I had one on a 10 wt and caught jacks up to 30 pounds on it no problem. The drag is a little too "touchy" when adjusting for my taste, but definitely a solid reel that holds up decently in the salt.


----------



## molokaipake (May 7, 2014)

*good value for the money*

There's a setup combo called the Redington Path flyfishing combo. It has a salt water rated 8 wt Path rod and a reel spooled with dacron backing and Rio flyline, and a rod/reel case included, just have to change the tippet to whatever size you need for what you're seeking to catch. Cabela's has it listed for $189.95. You may find it priced differently elsewhere. I've cast the setup myself and for the money, it's really a great setup, kinda surprising actually, as for the price, you wouldn't expect to find this much performance. Right out of the box, I could almost cast the entire line out. Might be all you need for your dad.


----------

